# Following suit for being bored at work...



## hobbes28 (Feb 11, 2006)

I had to go in for a little while today and thought I'd make something myself.


----------



## Arch (Feb 11, 2006)

Very neatly done hobbes..... Think it would make a good banner for the site, brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Feb 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Very neatly done hobbes..... *Think it would make a good banner for the site*, brilliant :thumbup:


My exact thought! Shoot it straight on with the reflection...winner!


----------



## Corry (Feb 12, 2006)

How'd you do that? That looks cool!


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks ya'll.  

Corry, I used a Computer controlled milling machine (sort of like a big drill press) to cut the letters out of aluminum.


----------



## Corry (Feb 16, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Thanks ya'll.
> 
> Corry, I used a Computer controlled milling machine (sort of like a big drill press) to cut the letters out of aluminum.


Sweet! (sorry for the late reply...forgot I asked this question!)


----------



## D-Ice (Feb 17, 2006)

That looks awesome! Be neat if the site used it as the Banner. :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Feb 18, 2006)

I second the banner idea...very cool.
whatever happened with the banner contest anyway?


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks ya'll.  We had narrowed it down to a few but thought they just needed a little something extra.  The original artist has been working with us on the changes we're looking for.


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 21, 2006)

hey cuzin, i think that would be a wonderful banner idea....

maybe on something that looks like a sword, or just ice...
or just like this that you did.... i think its so cutting edge!!

good job, hobbes...looks cool...


----------

